# Frequent LED flashing On/ off



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Buy American made products.

Problem solved.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you using them on a dimmer?


----------



## Vijayg (Jun 29, 2018)

No. They are regular light fixtures. Not on dimmer.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

something like this?

https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/cui-inc/VLED15-230-1250/102-2240-ND/2620033


----------



## Vijayg (Jun 29, 2018)

LARMGUY said:


> something like this?
> 
> https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/cui-inc/VLED15-230-1250/102-2240-ND/2620033


Yes. Two input, single output


----------



## Hobbit007 (Jul 14, 2018)

Buy better bulbs, cheap ones have that "feature". Few years back when ikea startet selling led bulbs, one of my reqular customer called and asked why her lights flashes every minute. Went there and changed that ikea bulb and problem solved.


Sorry for my bad english, im from finland &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Helmut said:


> Buy American made products.
> 
> Problem solved.


That's probably going to be very hard in India.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Hobbit007 said:


> Buy better bulbs, cheap ones have that "feature". Few years back when ikea startet selling led bulbs, one of my reqular customer called and asked why her lights flashes every minute. Went there and changed that ikea bulb and problem solved.
> 
> 
> Sorry for my bad english, im from finland ��


You have nothing to worry about. Most people from Finland and other European countries speak and write better English as a second language than native speakers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Hobbit007 said:


> Buy better bulbs, cheap ones have that "feature". Few years back when ikea startet selling led bulbs, one of my reqular customer called and asked why her lights flashes every minute. Went there and changed that ikea bulb and problem solved.
> 
> 
> Sorry for my bad english, im from finland ��


Welcome aboard!

Your English is just fine!


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

could be a flaw in wiring (load side of the driver)
check and make sure there is no contact with negative & positive wiring.

If it's intermittent (not a steady pattern of fluctuating on to off) then
some vibration shaking the wiring may be exposing the problem.

Other then this , I would say incorrect or untested dimmer applications
that make the driver incompatible with the selected dimmer...but you 
say no dimmer ....soooo


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Are you 240 VAC 50 Hz?


----------



## Vijayg (Jun 29, 2018)

LARMGUY said:


> Are you 240 VAC 50 Hz?


Yes. 

Shall I check the light type? Whether it is dip, smd, cob ? To know whether any particular type is causing the problem ?


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Flashing is a driver problem or low voltage to the bulb so it charges to light, drains, tries again.


Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredmikey (Jun 30, 2018)

Power quality/harmonics can sometimes mess with the external driver modules.


----------



## Vijayg (Jun 29, 2018)

Wiredmikey said:


> Power quality/harmonics can sometimes mess with the external driver modules.


So bulbs with internal drivers preferred over external drivers ?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Vijayg said:


> So bulbs with internal drivers preferred over external drivers ?


I think the key is that the driver (power supply) is the component to watch. 

You would think you could get better quality drivers in external units since they don't have to be miniaturized and stuffed in a lamp (bulb), but it's certainly very possible to get garbage drivers in both formats.


----------



## Wiredmikey (Jun 30, 2018)

Splatz has the right idea. Garbage drivers can cause all sorts of problems. External drivers can be better as long as they're high quality. But then, as with anything, you get what u pay for.


----------



## Wiredmikey (Jun 30, 2018)

Also, with external drivers you can use a scopemeter to check the output waveforms


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

The best thing is buying fixtures that are intended as LED fixtures, not retrofits, and buy quality. For background before commercial products existed I built my own for some special applications. But the LED die is limited to “warm”. If it gets more than warm to the touch the cooling is inadequate. It won’t last long. The drivers though must be current limited and good cooling too. Most power supplies control voltage not current so good ones aren’t cheap. Third is the lensing and reflectors for standard bulbs are worthless on LEDs so the efficiency is horrendous with retrofits. There are great brand name fixtures out there though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

